# GM will live again



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

[youtube:28dlgkid]http://www.youtube.com/v/a-oEudd6AYM&hl=en&fs=1&[/youtube:28dlgkid]


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I have owned 6 Chevys but now I will never buy another. At least Japaneese cars are privatley owned and have to satisfy coustomers to stay in business.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And its the people buying Japanese cars that helped, maybe not completely did it, but helped GM get into the predicament their in now being over half gov. owned. GM did it somewhat to themselves not because of the vehicles they made but how GM was ran, America turned to Toyota, now the leader, after GM led the auto industry in the world for 76 straight years. GM satisfied its costumers for the most part but their money wasn't going where it should have been.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Toyota builds their trucks in San Antonio. Ford builds in Michigan, Kentucky, and Missouri. Dodge builds some in Detroit and some in Mexico. GM builds theirs in Mexico. 'Nuff said.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Toyota builds their trucks in San Antonio. Ford builds in Michigan, Kentucky, and Missouri. Dodge builds some in Detroit and some in Mexico. GM builds theirs in Mexico. 'Nuff said.
BirdDogger 


+1. I shopped long and hard to buy my first new truck back in Feb. for what I needed Toyota was hands down the best truck we drove. Its not about being a bad American when you buy a Toyota or Honda, I just work to **** hard to not buy something that will last. I know many of you will say Ford, Chevy, and Dogde last, I agree if its an older truck. I also have a 1991 Ford with 350.000 miles. but I will disagree if you are saying a post 1995 ish American car outlasts a "Foreign" car. Oh and my truck was in fact made in Texas, thats pretty American.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh come on GM is more American than any other bullsh*** foreign company and just as American as Ford and Chrysler.



> In the end, it doesn't matter how you slice it. General Motors pays more taxes, employs more workers, has more domestic plants, supports more families, retirees and their dependents, and has a higher overall domestic parts content than the foreign competition - hands down. American quality is on the rise. Efficiency has increased. *GM kept America rolling by donating millions of dollars in cash and vehicles in the aftermath of September 11, 2001. Where was the foreign competition in America's time of need? They were busy reaping in record profits and sending them home to reward foreign owners at the expense of an American company that built the foundation of prosperity that America as a whole enjoys*.


 http://www.support-usa.com/simmermaker.html



> Profits are the lifeblood of any successful company or economy. General Motors makes only a few hundred dollars of profit per vehicle compared to over a thousand dollars for their foreign rivals because GM supports such a wide and diverse number of Americans. They've shown their loyalty to America by extending 0% financing for several years, and through their history they've done more good for America than any foreign car company ever dreamed of doing. It's time for America to show their loyalty to an American company whose own increased prosperity will result in greater American prosperity as well.
> 
> So if you want General Motors to get more aggressive and on the offensive in terms of marketing, bolder car designs, etc., stop spewing your venom at them, which makes them constantly play defense instead. It's unfair, unwarranted, and unproductive. GM wants to keep America rolling - as we all should - so let's let it and make it happen.


(Same link)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought GM was a huge outfit in Canada, maybe we, in the US, do get ours out of Mexico..
Both of my GM's have labels stating they were manufactured in Ohio.....

Gonna be a sad day for the .45 if he can't buy a Chevy.....


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

GM makes crap. I've had plenty, and I'll never buy one again. When the Dodge goes to pasture, I'm going back to Ford. Oh, I've never owned a Toyota in my life.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I thought GM was a huge outfit in Canada, maybe we, in the US, do get ours out of Mexico..
> Both of my GM's have labels stating they were manufactured in Ohio.....


The Oshawa, Ontario plant is one of the ones biting the dust under GM's restructuring plant. The Moraine, Ohio plant is another that will be closed. Janesville, Wisconsin? Gone! One of the plants in Mexico is closing its doors as well, but the Silao, Mexico plant will take over the reigns. GM trucks will all be made in Mexico from here on out. The cars will continue to be built in the U.S. Now GM/Chevy truck owners have something to brag about. They can say, "My truck was assembled 100% in Mexico!" William C. Durant is rolling in his grave right now.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

It still doesnt matter what part of north america GM has a plant in. I will still own a GM truck. and YES I work on alot of them I own my own repair shop. but I also work on all the other barands as well. not one in my book is better then the other. GM is an american Icon that has sadly been messed up by TO MUCH GOVERMENT CONTROL. as with all american autos. thats what is sad about this whole deal. we will see what FIAT will do to chrysler!!! plan on smaller vehicals from them for starts!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> It still doesnt matter what part of north america GM has a plant in. * I will still own a GM truck.* and YES I work on alot of them I own my own repair shop. but I also work on all the other barands as well. not one in my book is better then the other.* GM is an american Icon that has sadly been messed up by TO MUCH GOVERMENT CONTROL*. as with all american autos. thats what is sad about this whole deal. we will see what FIAT will do to chrysler!!! plan on smaller vehicals from them for starts!!!


I like you stuckduck.....


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

A few quotes, from a few articles:



> If you were to walk up to a typical New York executive in the 1960s - think Don Draper in AMC's "Mad Men" - and tell him that General Motors Corp. would be in bankruptcy by 2009, he would have thought you were delusional, or perhaps a communist.
> 
> GM was more than just the world's largest and most admired corporation; it was the final vindication of the American Way, the perfected and even divinely inspired example of democratic capitalism that stood opposed to the airless atheism and nullity of the Soviet system.
> 
> At the height of its power, GM represented 10 percent of the national economy. It controlled about 50 percent of the light-vehicle market





> If mighty GM can fail, cannot also the United States? And the answer is, absolutely.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

redleg said:


> I have owned 6 Chevys but now I will never buy another. At least Japaneese cars are privatley owned and have to satisfy coustomers to stay in business.


+1 I will never buy a GM or Chrysler product, ever, because of this debacle.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If GM ever hopes to get away from the government again, they're going to need some support, and not from na-sayers who won't support a company you trusted for about a 100 years.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> If GM ever hopes to get away from the government again, they're going to need some support, and not from na-sayers who won't support a company you trusted for about a 100 years.


If GM wants to stay in buisness they need to EARN our respect and stop with the greediness and corruption, not to mention sub par vehicles. There is a reason I will not buy domestic vehicles any more and that is because I want a reliable vehicle for a long time that holds its value. Don't get me wrong, GM vehicles are not crap by any means, my dad owns one and it is a nice truck.

Also wasn't Ford the first vehicle created? Back in the day it was hard to beat a GM vehicle, but they have been slow to adapt and resistant in many ways It is sad to see the government take so much control, because now they really are going to go down hill. 

Also 1-eye, I have been looking at vehicles and have been looking at a lot of reviews, mainly consumer reports. It is funny how in almost every category the Honda's, Toyota's, Hyundai's are all on top with domestic vehicles way behind. It is actually quite sad.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > If GM ever hopes to get away from the government again, they're going to need some support, and not from na-sayers who won't support a company you trusted for about a 100 years.
> ...


I really do feel GM has realized its mistakes of the past and in the past 4 or 5 years have made strides to be sure their vehicles are as good of quality, gas mileage, and longevity of any foreign vehicle out their. Especially since 2007 GM greatly increased the quality of their vehicles but after building a few lemons and some vehicles that just weren't up to par the American people lost confidents in GM for corruption and a few problems with their vehicles. But GM wasn't #1 in the world, ahead of all American vehicles world-wide,ahead of all foreigners world-wide, for 76 straight years for no reason, they did build vehicles people wanted and new they could rely on because 76 straight years proves they built a customer base, but as of now they have lost their touch with their customers but are trying to earn it back, but seeing the government own more then half of GM as of now I don't see them getting back to #1 until their out from under the governments wings. I feel GM will recover because their corrupt upper management is gone, their vehicles are changing into better more efficient, and more powerful vehicles. I feel giving up a few of their brands was a good idea because now they have more to focus on. When GM is back on its feet and out from under the governments wing, Ford and Toyota better watch out because GM will be back on top of the mountain once again.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

A new restructured GM escaped from the government will be a force to be reconned with.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like your optism 1I. I really do. I admire it in fact. 

But I see a company that is now going to be run by the government and UAW. For the life of me, I can't think of a better combination for failure based on past record. Really. And it makes me sad. I grew up on the commercials of Baseball, Hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet. Well, baseball is now fourth among sports in America, hot dogs - well, once you learn what does into them - apple pie is still great and Chevy - well, behind the times. I hope the survive but my hope is faint.


----------

